# Business problems



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Interesting how quickly businesses react on bank problem.

We send a 2 m³ pallet with all personal things so it should be in Cyprus already when we arrive. Contract say we pay when we arrive to the Cyprus branch of the company without VAT because we have a German VAT number. Today all changed. We now must pay to the German part and also pay VAT. All payments to the company now must be done in Germany because they cant get any money from Cyprus. 

Anders


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Lets hope they dont mind unloading it from Germany !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

dave22 said:


> Lets hope they dont mind unloading it from Germany !!!!!!!!!!


Money talks also on Cyprus. I was worried about the car but the export plates does not say Germany soo...


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> Money talks also on Cyprus. I was worried about the car but the export plates does not say Germany soo...


good for you????????


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I hope it's not a German car or if it is that it floats!!!

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> I hope it's not a German car or if it is that it floats!!!
> 
> Pete


Ofc its German. Whatever I think of Germany I still think they make very good cars. My experience of UK cars is not that positive:boxing:

But we will be bashed by Veronica for leaving the topic

Anders


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> Ofc its German. Whatever I think of Germany I still think they make very good cars. My experience of UK cars is not that positive:boxing:
> 
> But we will be bashed by Veronica for leaving the topic
> 
> Anders


Why's that, for promoting German cars on the forum?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

When you get here you may still find that the Cyprus end still wants payment and will point to the contract. Don't forget that they have the pallet and thus the control.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> When you get here you may still find that the Cyprus end still wants payment and will point to the contract. Don't forget that they have the pallet and thus the control.


I am aware of that, but it is not a Cyprus company so...

Btw I send you a PM some time ago, did you see it?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I am aware of that, but it is not a Cyprus company so...
> 
> 
> 
> Anders


....even less control!!!



Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> ....even less control!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


If we dont get the pallet I will request assistance from the expat community:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Vegaanders said:


> Btw I send you a PM some time ago, did you see it?


There is no PM from you in my box.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

good luck with move- see you when you get over


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> good luck with move- see you when you get over


Wow! You must have some great binoculars !!!



Pete


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I've heard they are not unloading anything from the docks but not sure if it is just a rumor.
Also make sure your invoice says paid in full, I had to pay again when my stuff arrived.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2013)

theresoon said:


> I've heard they are not unloading anything from the docks but not sure if it is just a rumor.
> Also make sure your invoice says paid in full, I had to pay again when my stuff arrived.


I will. But not unloading I think is one of million rumors and anyway we will arrive in 
15 days so I hope everything is back to normal

Anders


----------

